# Best Gaggia for Home under £300



## Liquidline (Sep 9, 2014)

Help!

I'm sure this is a really easy one for most Gaggia experts - I have a Gaggia carezza but now want to upgrade. While I love my little carezza, the steam wand isn't great and it isn't very robust.

So I wondered what people thought was the best Gaggia for the the home under £300? I really want to make the best coffee I can and do love the Gaggia's I have tried.

Any advice would be really appreciated.

Many thanks

G


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The only gaggia worth considering, at that price new, would be a classic ( change out the steam arm , do a few mods ) .

Do you have a decent grinder otherwise changing machines won't make any real difference


----------



## Liquidline (Sep 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The only gaggia worth considering, at that price new, would be a classic ( change out the steam arm , do a few mods ) .
> 
> Do you have a decent grinder otherwise changing machines won't make any real difference


Hi

I have a zassenhaus hand grinder which does seem to grind nicely - just takes about 10 mins each time! What sort of steam arm is best for micro foam for flat whites?

Thanks very much for your help

G


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A steam arm from a silvia fitted in replacement for the panerillo steam arm classics come with .

Also you need to swap out the baskets from the pressurised one for fresh ground coffee . On that note what coffee are you using

The hand grinder will grind fine , I wonder how consistent it is for an espresso quality grind . I would advise something better than you current grinder .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Boots, go for the Classic and change the steam arm/wand and another couple of mods. I also agree about grinder and good fresh beans, get these and you are well on the way to very good coffee without breaking the bank.

There is always plenty of help and advice available on the forum just for the asking.


----------



## Liquidline (Sep 9, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> I agree with Boots, go for the Classic and change the steam arm/wand and another couple of mods. I also agree about grinder and good fresh beans, get these and you are well on the way to very good coffee without breaking the bank.
> 
> There is always plenty of help and advice available on the forum just for the asking.


Awesome thank you. I do use fresh beans when I can - there is a coffee shop nearby that roasts the beans themselves. Regarding a grinder, is there a go to name that I should consider? I will certainly get on the look out for the classic and also the steam arm. I can't wait to try now!

Many thanks again

G


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

For the grinder you need to have a budget in mind, also know the space you have available for it to sit and height if you have cupboards above. (cupboards not usually a problem)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you message me I may help with classicc


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Possible mods for the Classic include:

1 - Silvia steam wand. Happy Donkey do one 'pre-modded' so it's (alleged to be) a straight bolt-on for the Classic. Budget about £33

2 - as already mentioned, get a non-pressurised basket. HD do one for about £6 or you can get a 'posh' one like a VST 18g

3 - Adjust the OPV (you need to ask someone if you can borrow their pressure gauge, there is one on the "pay it forward" thread).

4 - fit an Auber PID to help control temperature. Will cost you a good £130 though&#8230;

5 - you can start swapping out dispersion blocks and shower screens etc but I'd say concentrate on the steam wand and basket, the rest is probably less bang per buck/faff.

Standard issue "copy and paste" advice for grinder (depending on budget, space requirements etc) is to keep your eye out on the forum for sale pages for a used Eureka Mignon, Mazzer Mini or Super Jolly. We also have guys on here who refurb and supply these if your stars align.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't discount the Gaggia Tebe and Paros. The internals are just the same as the Classic, but with a funkier shell. They don't appear for sale too often, but when they do, they are generally cheaper than the Classic. I got my Tebe for £50 and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------

